# 2009 Manual Diesel Gear Oil Change



## Jack807 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey all,

I have a 2009 Cruze, wanting to change the gear box oil as gears getting little sticky. 

Does anyone know how much oil goes in? Can't find anywhere online!

Ta


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

The problem with inquiring on this forum is it is for the north american Cruze diesel and the manual transmission is not available. But there are a few from other countries than visit this site. Hope someone can answer your question.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It might help to list where you are from and the specific details about your car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Can one of our Australian members assist here?


----------



## Jack807 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. Hopefully someone can assist


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just go here, http://www.gmtechinfo.com/, pay your USD20 for three days access, and download the bits you need.

I'll have squizz and see if I got the information when I did it, I'll post back later.


----------

